# Sistema 2.1 con  TDA  2030



## tzepii (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola

Perdone, por favor, utilice traducción de Google para la expresión ...
Felicitaciones por todo lo que haces en este foro.
Por favor que alguien me ayude con un PCB

Gracias.

Gabriel


----------



## Diego German (Feb 24, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-bridge-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Aqui tienes un enlace en el que esta el pcb para este integrado para los medios y bajos lo unico que tienes que hacer es el diseño para el filtro pasabajos o sino busca en el foro hay varios ya probados ...

saludos...


----------



## tzepii (Feb 24, 2011)

Gracias por  la  respuesta  ...
Soy un principiante y no soy bueno en el diseño de un PCB ... así que pregunte a su ayuda ...
El tema  que he leído de principio a fin ...
Gabriel


----------



## Diego German (Feb 24, 2011)

Tendrias que armar dos pcb uno en version stereo y la otra en modo puente para los bajos ambos pcb estan en el link que te adjunte

te adjunto un filtro pasa bajos con su respectivo pcb para el bajo, a este lo tengo armado y funcionando, para la alimentacion puedes tomar directamente de la alimentacion de los tda no tendras problemas...

saludos...


----------



## tzepii (Feb 24, 2011)

Gracias Diego

Puede estudiar un poco de filtrar a los NE5532/RC4558..

Gabriel


----------



## juanchilp (Feb 24, 2011)

una consulta diego, ¿ el filtro pasa bajos que frecuencia  ? se ve bastante sencillo y lindo de armar


----------



## Diego German (Feb 25, 2011)

tzepii dijo:
			
		

> Puede estudiar un poco de filtrar a los NE5532/RC4558..



Pues no notaras diferencia en emplear el TL072 en ves de NE5532 y no tendras problemas al usarlo 



			
				juanchilp dijo:
			
		

> una consulta diego, ¿ el filtro pasa bajos que frecuencia ? se ve bastante sencillo y lindo de armar



Pues si es muy sencillo pero muy bueno, segun la pagina de donde lo saque la frecuencia de corte esta entre los 20Hz y por debajo de los 100Hz..

Saludos...


----------

